# Bloated fish, Parasites or something else



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I woke up this morning to find one of my sepea tetras, he was bloated and his eyes looked glassy (like he has cataracts). Pictures below, Is this a parasitic infection or something bacterial. I put some melafix/primafix in the hospital tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bacterial, probably, but it might get better.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well it's just him that's sick, Im hoping melafix will cure him. Does bacteria lead to bloating?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Absolutely. Bacteria make gas, and gas makes bloating. Muscular swelling can also result.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

i'll keep an eye on him and his tank mates for any other signs of disease. the first few days of treatment are the worse, I never know if the meds will cure the fish or if i'm just prolonging their suffering.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

He's still bloated, The glassy look in his eyes are gone tho


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Woke up to find my sepae with a huge ulcer on his side, he's bleeding profusly is there anyway to stop him from bleeding?


----------

